# A little birdy mixture from yesterday



## John Starkey (26 Jun 2011)

Just a few from yesterday's outing,
Common Tern




Kingfisher.



Goldfinch



Goldfinch




Thanks for looking 
John.


----------



## ghostsword (26 Jun 2011)

Amazing! Goldfinch are my favorite birds, since I was a kid. We used to see huge flocks on the fields during summer time. 

Didn't know that they could be found on the uk.

Thanks for sharing ! 


.


----------



## Ben M (26 Jun 2011)

Your pictures always amaze me.  

I love how much detail you get, and how you get such great shots of them flying. I really like goldfinches as well, we get loads around here.


----------



## Richard Dowling (2 Jul 2011)

I have bird photography envy now!! Mine are nowhere near as nice as these! Well done


----------



## ghostsword (2 Jul 2011)

Where do you go to take such amazing photos? Or all over the country?


.


----------



## Greenview (2 Jul 2011)

These are good shots, John. Where did you take them?


----------



## spyder (3 Jul 2011)

Cracking shots. Would like to know what glass your swinging.


----------



## Steve Smith (5 Jul 2011)

Cracking shots Jonh!  Love them.  The King Fisher is amazing!


----------



## lil-lynx (27 Jan 2012)

Amazing photos , what lens and camera where you using.


----------



## JenCliBee (27 Jan 2012)

Fantastic shots, especially love the kingfisher one


----------



## Gary Nelson (27 Jan 2012)

Superb photos! Real nature at its best!


----------



## Sentral (28 Jan 2012)

Very nice, what lenses are you using?


----------

